
Design Mistakes in Node [pdf] - whatever_dude
http://tinyclouds.org/jsconf2018.pdf
======
whatever_dude
These are the slides to Ryan Dahl's presentation at JSConf EU 2018.

A video of the presentation is here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3BM9TB-8yA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3BM9TB-8yA)

